# iPad : un objet non durable ?



## quetzal (29 Mai 2010)

L'association Les Amis de la Terre vient de publier un communiqué, à l'occasion de la sortie de l'iPad, dénonçant les choix non écologiques d'Apple. 

Ceux-ci s'inscrivent dans ce qu'on appelle l'"obsolescence programmée", c'est-à-dire de prévoir déjà à la construction que l'objet sera jeté au bout de 2 ou 3 ans. Le maillon faible de l'iPad, comme de l'iPhone, c'est sa batterie, non changeable. Celle de l'iPhone aurait une durée réelle acceptable de deux ans. Après, la baisse de sa charge inciterait même les plus écolo des Apple fan à changer d'appareil.

A mon sens, l'obsolescence programmée de l'iPad est visible aussi dans tous ses aspects non achevés : difficulté à en faire un usage réellement actif, notamment en bureautique, positionnement imprécis (mais il est vrai que c'est le marché qui permettra de positionner celui-ci), etc.

Les Amis de la Terre rappellent que l'iPad, comme d'autres appareils, contient des minérais rares, qui sont extraits de Chine ou d'autres pays (Afrique) dans des conditions désastreuses. Plus proche d'Apple, n'oublions pas les suicides dans les sous-traitants chinois qui assemblent ces appareils.

J'admire les appareils faits par Apple (mais aussi par d'autres constructeurs, comme Palm par exemple). Mais avant de se précipiter sur les dernières créations de la pomme, regardons si nous avons vraiment besoin du dernier modèle, et réfléchissons à ce que le renouvellement accéléré de nos produits fait peser comme pression sur la terre et les travailleurs de certains pays...

Je me mets à rêver d'une informatique durable, respectueuse de la planète et de ses habitants, d'entreprises qui ont ce souci aussi. Mais c'est malheureusement encore un rêve.


----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> Mais c'est malheureusement encore un rêve.



Je dirais même une utopie.


----------



## quetzal (3 Juin 2010)

Bon, et pas d'autres réactions ? Pour moi, c'est une raison de plus de ne pas acheter l'iPad. La raison est que l'objet n'est pas encore mur.


----------



## ikeke (3 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Je dirais même une utopie.



Tant que les bénéfices et CA des entreprises prévaudront sur les individus et la planète alors c'est malheureusement mal engagé. Business is business et à l'heure actuelle ce mot, Business, ne rime pas vraiment avec conscience.



> Ceux-ci s'inscrivent dans ce qu'on appelle l'"obsolescence programmée", c'est-à-dire de prévoir déjà à la construction que l'objet sera jeté au bout de 2 ou 3 ans.


De nombreux documentaires ont montré que c'est une tendance qui se développe fortement et pas seulement dans les sociétés d'informatique mais aussi dans le high tech et le gros électroménager. On en reviens à ma réflexion ci-dessus, l'argent est roi, pour le pire et pour le meilleur.

Après faire le choix de ne pas acheter un produit pour les raisons que vous avez énoncé pourquoi pas, c'est une décision très personnelle qui se respecte.



> difficulté à en faire un usage réellement actif, notamment en bureautique, positionnement imprécis (mais il est vrai que c'est le marché qui permettra de positionner celui-ci), etc.


Je crois surtout que l'iPad n'est pas vraiment fait pour ça (la bureautique) mais plus pour du net (surf, mail, instant messaging,...), de la lecture de contenu multimédia, du jeu et de la lecture. Après, il existe bien évidemment des produits orientés bureautique tels qu'iWork pour iPad mais ils ne seront forcément pas aussi complets que ce que l'on peut trouver sur un Mac. Comme vous le signaler, le positionnement de l'iPad est différent de ce que l'on a connu jusqu'à présent. Il n'est donc pas forcément évident pour tout le monde de trouver un intérêt dans ce style de machines.




> Bon, et pas d'autres réactions ? Pour moi, c'est une raison de plus de ne pas acheter l'iPad


Soit j'interprète mal cette phrase soit c'est dommage de l'avoir postée car pas forcément sympa et votre argumentaire précédent n'en avait vraiment pas besoin.


----------



## MacSedik (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

je trouve votre choix Quetzal parfaitement compréhensible et raisonné , pour ma part j'ai fait le choix de l'achat de l'iPad mais cette question soulevée de la durabilité me préoccupe aussi. j'avais un iPhone EDGE et j'ai dû malheureusement le changer pour un 3GS à cause de la batterie et l'apparente "fin de vie" du téléphone. je trouvais ça inadmissible qu'on paye 400 pour un appareil qui dure que 2 ans et que personne ne s'étonnait qu'un appareil neuf (avec subvention) coûtait moins cher que de changer la batterie de l'EDGE . Cette question a été "réglée" par Apple avec l'iPad et le changement de batterie (et de l'appareil!! :mouais pour 99. Certes on ne connait pas les conditions de changement-conditionnement-traîtement-élimination mais néanmoins cette politique reste "louable". 

Pour la question de la sur-exploitation des travailleurs ou des ressources (mines de lithuim en Bolivie), soulever cette question c'est comme crier dans le désert car le succès des appareils utilisant ces ressources détournent les gens (et accessoirement la plupart des médias) de la véritable viabilité de l'exploitation de ces ressources. Hélas, il faudra du temps (qu'on a pas?) pour que la plupart des consommateurs s'en rendent compte.


----------



## J-Mac (3 Juin 2010)

Apple permet de changer de batterie et le fera encore certainement au dessus de 2 ans. Qu'est-ce qui est le plus écolo? Qu'on puisse soi même changer la batterie, en achetant une batterie no name sans réelle traçabilité et en jetant la batterie à la poubelle ou le faire faire par Apple? 

Le premier iPhone a 3 ans, et on peut toujours s'en servir de façon tout à fait normale. Les appareils première génération comme l'iPad finiront en seconde ou troisième main, pour Apple aucun intérêt que ces appareils finissent à la poubelle puisque l'utilisation de ces appareils rapportent tout de même de l'argent (= AppStore). 

Dans l'ensemble les produits Apple me semblent moins souvent finir à la poubelle que les autres. Il n'y a qu'à voir le marché de l'occasion pour s'en rendre compte.


----------



## quetzal (9 Juin 2010)

@J-Mac @MacSedik Merci pour vos réponses.

Pour ma part, je ne connais pas la politique d'Apple de remplacement des batteries d'iPhone. J'ai acheté un 3GS en août dernier, et Dieu merci, la batterie tient encore. Mais je suis curieux de savoir à quelles conditions Apple change la batterie après 3 ans : faut-il payer et combien ?

Si cela revient aussi cher que le renouvellement et l'obtention d'un nouvel appareil auprès de son opérateur, il y a fort à parier que la plupart d'entre nous décident d'obtenir le nouveau modèle.

Il est vrai que les anciens modèles se retrouvent sur le marché d'occasion. Mais je doute que 3 ou 4 ans après sa sortie on arrive réellement à vendre le premier iPhone.

Ceci dit, un article intéressant sur la durabilité et l'iPad par mon collègue quebecquois JS Trudel : l'iPad ami des arbres. Cela n'enlève rien au fait que la course en avant technologique est sans aucun doute possible bien plus rapide que celle vers l'éco-conception...


----------



## UnAm (9 Juin 2010)

Sauvons la planète, arrêtons de respirer.


----------



## JFL27 (9 Juin 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> Je me mets à rêver d'une informatique durable, respectueuse de la planète et de ses habitants, d'entreprises qui ont ce souci aussi. Mais c'est malheureusement encore un rêve.




Les chinois l'ont inventé, il y a très très longtemps. Cela s'appelle un boulier ! J'aimerais savoir moi si Les amis de la Terre écrivent leurs papiers (recyclés je l'espère) avec des plumes d'oie (bio naturellement) et avec l'encre de sèche (pas de Chine parce qu'on ne sait pas trop dans quelles conditions elle est produite) ! Toute activité humaine ou même naturelle est polluante. 

Les batteries ont un gros défaut, elles sont très mal recyclées parce que les gens ont encore la fâcheuse tendance de les mettre dans les poubelles ordinaires ou pis de les jeter dans la nature. Alors qu'un fabricant assume lui-même le recyclage est un plus indéniable en matière d'écologie.

Au fait quand vous faites un achat, sur l'emballage figure un joli logo (le grünnpunk). Cela ne signifie pas que l'emballage est recyclé mais que le fabricant ne pouvant lui même assurer le ramassage et le traitement de ses emballages comme lui impose la loi, il s'acquitte de cet taxe éco et se décharge (si je puis) dire sur le consommateur pour assumer ce recyclage, consommateur qui a en plus le bonheur de payer l'éco-taxe et la taxe de ramassage des ordures ménagères largement revalorisée depuis mise en place du tri sélectif.

Finalement, la démarche d'Apple concernant les batteries est plus écolo et plus économe pour le consommateur !


----------

